# Configuracion bits Pickit 2 programmer



## mikeekim (Ago 6, 2011)

Buenas a todos, abro este hilo porque estoy intentando averiguar cuales son los bits que corresponden a la configuracion de un pic mediante pickit 2 program para el pickit 2 clone, si alguien tiene alguna informacion por lo minima que sea de que funcion activa y desactiva cada bit en la config de pic y desea compartirla se lo agradeceria, en el MPlab se activan y desactivan los fuses al mismo tiempo que compilas pero seria mucho mas comodo el poder hacerlo desde el propio pickit 2 programmer sin tener que recompilar para cambiar los fuses.
Os adjunto una imagen de la parte de la configuracion del pickit 2 programmer por si estoy equivocado y desea arrojarme algo de luz al respecto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 6, 2011)

Simplemente se tiene que hace click sobre las casillas que no estén sombreadas para cambiar el valor de cada bit. Por otra parte en la hoja técnica del PIC que uses esta el orden de los bits de la palabra de configuración para saber que bits modificar. Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 6, 2011)

Lo más recomendable es programar los fusibles dentro del código fuente, entonces cuando compiles el programa lo único que tenés que hacer es grabarlo en el microcontrolador, ya que el software del pickit2 se encarga de grabar los fuses contenidos en el archivo .hex


----------



## rockbrand (Ago 6, 2011)

amigo te adjunto un txt con una configuracion básica encontrada en un ejercicio guia. Espero te sirvan. Saludos


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 7, 2011)

Si me sirve, aunque siento habeos hecho perder el tiempo, he encontrado una manera bastante comoda de cambiar los fuses, en el MPlab en el menu configure/ configuration bits te da un valor en la pestaña value que corresponden a los bits configurados, ese value se lo introduces al pickit2 program en configuration y no necesitas recompilar para cambiar la config/fuses, por ejemplo si el pic fuese un 16F84A con XT WDT OFF, PWRTE ON, CP OFF el MPlab te da 3FF1 solo hay que introducirlo ese valor en el pickit 2 program en configuracion, que value marque 3FF1 y tienes la config deseada.
Saludos y gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ctronicDulcey (Oct 29, 2012)

que tal compañeros..!

tengo una pregunta:  sé que se pueden configurar los fusibles del pic16f877a en la edicion del codigo fuente..
pero para grabar el pic tengo el PICKIT2 y en la parte superior derecha del area de trabajo hay un boton para configurar el dispositivo mediante un codigo binario el cual no conozco...
alguien podria decirme por favor cual es el codigo de configuracion correspondiente al 16f877a para pickit2???? muchas gracias de antemano.....
buen dia


----------



## jeryus (Feb 13, 2013)

saludos amigos! 
se me presento una duda, estoy iniciando en esto de la programación de microcontroladores en el lenguaje Basic, inicie con el programa MicroCode Studio y un pequeño manual de practicas y los pequeños codigos sin problemas, compilados correctamente pero a la hora de querer escribir el pic me aparece un error en el PicKit como el que adjunto en la imagen, hasta donde entiendo me falta la palabra de configuración, intente escribirla como se escribe en ensamblador pero me da error de sintaxis asi que lo borre pero el problema persistio, alguien sabe como corregir este error ? de antemano, muchas gracias por la atención!


----------



## razetto (Feb 13, 2013)

Configuraste el PICkit para que funcione con el Micro Studio?. Fijate en View>Compile and program options>Pestaña programmer. tenes que tener cargado el PICkit ahi.


----------



## jeryus (Feb 13, 2013)

si, de echo cuando presiono el boton de compile and program, compila el programa y me abre el pckit pero cuando quiero cargar el Xnombre.hex me aparece el error mencionado arriba...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 13, 2013)

Lo que pasa es que no estás declarando la palabra de configuración en tu código.
Agrega esta configuración de fuses en la cabecera de tu programa.

```
;*******************************************************************************
; Palabra de configuración
@ DEVICE    INTOSCIO,PWRT_ON,MCLR_ON,WDT_OFF,BOD_OFF,LVP_OFF,FCMEN_OFF,IESO_OFF
@ DEVICE2   WRT_OFF,BOR21V
;*******************************************************************************
OSCCON = %1110101           ; Oscilador interno estable a 8MHz.
DEFINE OSC 8                ; Definir que se usaran 8MHz de reloj
;*******************************************************************************
```
Puedes modificar los que desees, conforme a los requerimientos de tu programa.
Ésta configuración es standard para trabajar con el oscilador interno a 8MHz.
Los fuses disponibles para el PIC16F887 los encuentras en la carpeta INC donde tengas instalado PBP
Por default C:\PBP\INC
El archivo se llama M16F88X.INC

Suerte.


----------



## jeryus (Feb 13, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no estás declarando la palabra de configuración en tu código.
> Agrega esta configuración de fuses en la cabecera de tu programa.
> 
> ```
> ...



saludos Darkbytes, agregue la parte de codigo que me dijiste, y ahora me aparecen 2 alertas y 2 errores como podras ver en la imagen, cual es el problema persistente? agrego que el problema con PicKit2 Persiste :s






 por otro lado, llamame novato si gustas pero, podrias explicarme mas a detalle que son los fuses ? son los fuses los que se activan/desactivan en las palabras de configuracion ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 13, 2013)

Saludos, como este asunto de los fuses ya lo he tratado en varios temas,
aquí tienes un documento que te va a servir para su comprensión.

Significado de los Fuses (DOC) Y al parecer cuando en MicroCode al declarar los fuses, te produce error,
debes actualizar el PBP que tienes a la versión 2.60, que fue la última antes de MCS v5.0.0.0 con PBPX v3.0.X.X
Al hacer la actualización, ya podrás compilar sin errores.
Nota: No uses la opción (*Use MPASM*) para compilar a menos que vayas a usar un PIC18

Suerte.


----------



## electronica001 (Feb 27, 2013)

hola tengo un problema con el pickit2 generico  cuando le conecto no me reconoce como   nuevo dispocitivo pero si me reconoce el pic en el programa, aora lo grabo pero no me funciona cuando lo armo en el proto e probado con circuitos sensillos como apagar y encender un led pero no funciona a que se debe por que no esta grabando me parece que debo configurar o que cambios debo hacer en el programa gracias.
la vercion que tengo es 2.61


----------



## jeryus (Feb 27, 2013)

electronica001 dijo:


> hola tengo un problema con el pickit2 generico  cuando le conecto no me reconoce como   nuevo dispocitivo pero si me reconoce el pic en el programa, aora lo grabo pero no me funciona cuando lo armo en el proto e probado con circuitos sensillos como apagar y encender un led pero no funciona a que se debe por que no esta grabando me parece que debo configurar o que cambios debo hacer en el programa gracias.
> la vercion que tengo es 2.61



yo nunca pude hacer trabajar los programas en microcode studio, no encontre el proble,a lo que yo hice fue instalarme el MikroBasic y trabajar en ese, con este programa no eh tenido ningun problema


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (May 31, 2013)

tengo un problema parecido el programa lo graba bien en el pic 16f877a pero no funciona al momento de implmentarlo en protoboard . Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 31, 2013)

Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi dijo:


> tengo un problema parecido el programa lo graba bien en el pic 16f877a pero no funciona al momento de implmentarlo en protoboard . Gracias


¿Ya revisaste bien la palabra de configuración?
¿La configuración del registro ADCON1, para determinar que pines serán análogos y cuales digitales?
¿El pin de reset, cristal, etc.?


----------



## jhva (Jul 7, 2014)

mikeekim dijo:


> Si me sirve, aunque siento habeos hecho perder el tiempo, he encontrado una manera bastante comoda de cambiar los fuses, en el MPlab en el menu configure/ configuration bits te da un valor en la pestaña value que corresponden a los bits configurados, ese value se lo introduces al pickit2 program en configuration y no necesitas recompilar para cambiar la config/fuses, por ejemplo si el pic fuese un 16F84A con XT WDT OFF, PWRTE ON, CP OFF el MPlab te da 3FF1 solo hay que introducirlo ese valor en el pickit 2 program en configuracion, que value marque 3FF1 y tienes la config deseada.
> Saludos y gracias por vuestra ayuda.



Saludos 
Soy nuevo en este tema,  es decir que de acuerdo a ti en el pickit debo ingresar en la configuracion un codigo 0=XT WDT  ;1=PWRTE ; 0=CP ; es decir 010; 
Bueno pues perdona de pronto estoy equivocado  y tu puedes echarme una mano


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 7, 2014)

Debes de ver en que posición están los bits que deseas modificar, como dice mikeekim, auxiliate del MPLAB para saber que bits modificar y luego copias ese código a la palabra de configuración en el PICkit
Saludos y bienvenido al foro


----------

